# website, forward-mask, tumblr, godaddy



## Lndwvo (Mar 9, 2011)

Im working on my website

The layout and code of the site was done with tumblr.com (blog)

I bought a domain on godaddy (mycoolname.com)

I then uploaded all the pics I want to display on my website to my godaddy ftp account, then on tumblr I linked these pics in my posts...

ie:

mytumblrname.tumblr.com

[picture displayed on mytumblrname.tumblr.com]

- url of the pic (hosted on godaddy): mycoolname.com/picsfoldername/nameofpic.jpg

then on godaddy I did a forward-mask so that when ppl type my godaddy address...
mycoolname.com

they would end up on mytumblrname.tumblr.com but the name of the site would be displayed as
mycoolname.com

Here's the problem... since I did the forward-mask, all the content that is hosted on my godaddy ftp is now un-accessible and I cannot login onto my godaddy ftp account anymore...

when you type ie: mycoolname.com/picsfoldername/nameofpic.jpg you will end up on a url error page on tumblr.com

all my links for the pics hosted on godaddy redirects to tumblr but the content is on my godaddy ftp account... is there a way to make this work?

I basicaly wanna have my website done and updated through tumblr but all pictures hosted on godaddy while when ppl type mycoolname.com they end up on mytumblrname.tumblr.com(masked).

?! I heard its possible to do it but Im puzzled with whats happening and I need advices...

Thanks


----------



## oksteve (Sep 14, 2008)

Try contacting godaddy and asking for account access details.

However in my experience and I do not speak for TSG, Godaddy are useless.
See for yourself here http://nodaddy.com/


----------



## Lndwvo (Mar 9, 2011)

I think I found something that might help me achieve what I wanna do...

http://www.tumblr.com/docs/en/custom_domains

yea I'v read bad stuff on godaddy... its what the dude who's been initally working on my website uses and I didnt know about it until after he was done with the site so it was already bought.



> I basicaly wanna have my website done and updated through tumblr but all pictures hosted on godaddy while when ppl type mycoolname.com(godaddydomain) they end up on mytumblrname.tumblr.com(masked).


is it possible to do this?


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

oksteve said:


> Try contacting godaddy and asking for account access details.
> 
> However in my experience and I do not speak for TSG, Godaddy are useless.
> See for yourself here http://nodaddy.com/


I agree with you oksteve. There was a thread here about godaddy, and most of the(may be all) experts here said that is bad.


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

Godaddy is a crap host. Never use them.
You've essential turned Godaddy into a hotlink account, with is likely against the rules.
Access may have been limited.

If you want a good host, get one from this list: *List of the Best Web Hosts in 2011*

Can't say I'm a fan of Tumblr, either.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Hello lordsmurf,

I need an advice from you. 2 to 3 years back, godaddy seems to be the one of perfects(Their ads were every where!), but now most of the experts say that is the worst. What is the main reason?


----------



## lordsmurf (Apr 23, 2009)

sepala said:


> Hello lordsmurf, I need an advice from you. 2 to 3 years back, godaddy seems to be the one of perfects(Their ads were every where!), but now most of the experts say that is the worst. What is the main reason?


They were NEVER a good host -- even 5+ years ago.

The only difference between now, and 2-3 years ago, are the ads and commissions. They used to be a CJ affiliate, but their status is currently expired, meaning they may not do any affiliate sales anymore. In turn, this mean the fake "review" sites -- i.e., sites that put services on their lists solely because they pay the highest commissions -- no longer recommend them, either. The recession must've eaten up their grotesque ad budget?

Seasoned website owners never suggested Godaddy. :down:

Their policies, tactics, customized/butchered interfaces and server quality are crap.
Always have been.

Here's a good case study from last year: http://smackdown.blogsblogsblogs.co...-godaddy-might-want-to-rethink-that-decision/
Godaddy was being hacked, but they didn't seem to care.

The most famous issues are here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_Daddy_Group#Controversies

They've always operated a lousy quality service. Their response was to not address issues, but to simply drown it out with T&A advertisements during Super Bowls. But even those got so tacky, that the FCC smacked them back to online-only showings.

Someday their karma will catch up with them, and the company will in some way implode.

In the meantime, just use a better web host.


----------



## sepala (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for the advice friend.


----------



## rotarysteve (Dec 27, 2010)

lordsmurf said:


> You've essential turned Godaddy into a hotlink account, with is likely against the rules.
> Access may have been limited.


Lordsmurf may be onto something here, hotlinking is a no-no and even though you may have a legit right to use "tumblr", it may not be allowed.


----------

